# Dos deudas con bondia



## Oldy Nuts

Tenemos dos deudas con mi/nuestra querida bondia. Primero olvidamos su cumpleaños el 11 de Abril, y luego nos pasaron inadvertidos sus 6.000 mensajes. Es cierto que de repente se nos desaparece por tiempos variables, pero eso no debería ser disculpa para dejarla en el olvido. Menos mal que al menos la_machy se acordó de su cumpleaños anterior, aunque no le apuntó a la fecha debido a una confusión.

Muchas dobles felicidades, querida amiga. No dejes de entregarnos con frecuencia tu sagacidad y tu tenacidad (conocida es tu porfía en no darse por vencida cuando no se encuentra una traducción apropiada a alguna expresión).


----------



## bondia

Oldy Nuts said:


> Tenemos dos deudas con mi/nuestra querida bondia. Primero olvidamos su cumpleaños el 11 de Abril, y luego nos pasaron inadvertidos sus 6.000 mensajes. Es cierto que de repente se nos desaparece tiempos variables, pero eso no debería ser disculpa para dejarla en el olvido. Menos más que al menos la_machy se acordó de su cumpleaños anterior, aunque no le apuntó a la fecha debido a una confusión.
> Muchas dobles felicidades, querida amiga. No dejes de entregarnos con frecuencia tu sagacidad y tu tenacidad (conocida
> es tu porfía en no darse por vencida cuando no se encuentra una traducción apropiada a alguna expresión).



Espero no volver a desaparecer por tiempos variables
Mil gracias, Oldy, por tu doble felicitación.
Para mí es un placer enorme y un gran privilegio contar con amigos como tú, y otros desplegados por el mundo de WRF.
Un abrazo.
bondia


----------



## XiaoRoel

Felicidades por el aniversario, felicitaciones por las 6.000 buenas intervenciones en el foro.
Xiao.


----------



## bondia

XiaoRoel said:


> Felicidades por el aniversario, felicitaciones por las 6.000 buenas intervenciones en el foro.
> Xiao.



Moitas grazas, XiaoRoel.


----------



## blasita

¡*Muchas Felicidades*, Bondia!

Creo que tenemos muchas deudas contigo ... Es siempre un verdadero placer leer tus comentarios y verte por los foros. Gracias por esas 6 000 y pico alegrías.

Un abrazo.


----------



## bondia

blasita said:


> ¡*Muchas Felicidades*, Bondia!
> 
> Creo que tenemos muchas deudas contigo ... Es siempre un verdadero placer leer tus comentarios y verte por los foros. Gracias por esas 6 000 y pico alegrías.
> 
> Un abrazo.



Blasita, estimada,
Pronto tus posts doblarán a los míos, no tan sólo en número, sinó en "tenacidad y sagacidad" (Gracias, Oldy por dos términos mejor aplicados a blasita que a mí
Abrazote


----------



## merquiades

Dear Bondia!  Congratulations on the two month anniversary of your birthday and the 6,176 posts!   Always a great pleasure to read them.


----------



## Namarne

Moltes felicitats, apreciada Bondia. Enhorabona pels 6.000 (tot i que a mi em surten 6.182).  
Rep una abraçada ben cordial i liceísta!!


----------



## Lurrezko

Felicitats per tot plegat, amiga illenca. Ja saps que sempre és un plaer trobar-nos.

Una besada, com diuen per allà


----------



## bondia

¡Muchas gracias, merquiades!
Moltes gràcies, Namarne i Lurrezco!


----------

